# Kipawa prop reviews?



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Dont know anything at all about prop , do know your TM should be lasting much longer.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Haven't had mine long enough to see any effects on durability of the motor but it does seem like the properties itself is less durable the weedless wedge I had on there. Gets chewed up pretty easily if you hit oysters or hard bottom.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been using their 3 blade prop for about 1/2 year now. I think there is some improvement in terms of speed and being able to hold the skiff in wind or current. It also seems to cut through the grass/weeds a bit better than the stock prop.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

State fish rob said:


> Dont know anything at all about prop , do know your TM should be lasting much longer.


You would think so for what they cost. First two on my 22 PF lasted about 3-4 years each and the one I had on a jon boat 3-4 yrs ago, had the the tiller handle come apart after 1 season. MK “fixed” it and it came apart again about 3 weeks later. I said screw it, took it apart, used a larger set screw and some 5200. ....didn’t come apart after that. Main reason why I won’t drop $2000-2500 on one of the high end MK’s. Keep it “cheap” and go with the 12v unit is my MO. I look at it as just the cost of doing business. Maybe this one will last longer.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Good luck w tm. Ive done the same thing w/ skiff. Drank the koolade on the bay boat tho. 36v ipilot couple years ago. Good fishing


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I like the way they work, seems to work the motor less hard to do the same speeds as the wedge and top speeds seem higher. No issues with weeds but not in lakes full of hydrilla so not sure. Just don't expect much in reverse.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The Kipawa blades are a little softer than the stock MK prop, but other than that I feel it’s a much better prop. Faster, quieter, and longer battery life.

I have a 80# MK prop I used for one year I can sell for $30 shipped.

The new prop is for my 112#, and is basically the same prop as the 80# with a larger hub.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok. Sounds like for $35 they are worth trying.

Thanks!


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

Indoman said:


> Considering one of these for the obvious reasons but I’m curious to hear from anyone that’s used one long term.
> 
> Do they work as advertised? Any negative effects on TM life? My experience has been that TM’s are usually toast after 3-4 seasons. Don’t want to burn one up any faster than that.
> 
> Thanks.


Had one on MK 55 Bow handle. No difference in forward, more vibration and louder. Reverse was much stronger than stock. I took it off. Happier with stock.


----------

